# 9800GX2 SLI ?



## Itachisan (11. März 2010)

Nabend,

ich hab mir heute meine Neue Geforce 9800GX2 Gekauft und den Aktuellen Treiber auf der Nvidia Homepage Runter geladen sowie Installiert.

Jetzt spür ich aber im Gegensatz zu meiner 8800gt keine Leistungssteigerung und bei 3DMark kommt auch nicht mehr rum.
Jetzt ist mir mit dem Netten Tool GPU-Z aufgefallen das SLI Disabled ist und nur ein Kern angezeigt wird (Die Karte hat doch 2?)

Jetzt ist meine Frage an euch, ob ich da noch was anschalten muss ? weil ich hab kein Plan und in der Packung ist auch nichts zu Finden was mir weiterhelfen kann.
Das 2te Problem was ich habe ist, das seit dem Umbau nur ein Monitor Funst, bei meiner alten haben beide gelaufen mit dem DVI adapter.

Könnte das vielleicht im zusammen Hang liegen ?
Ich hoffe jemand der die Karte hat kann mir Helfen.

Zum System:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (wird noch ausgewechselt)
4GB Ram
MSI K9N Neo v1.0 (MS-7260)
Sparkle Geforce 9800GX2
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. März 2010)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich hab mir heute meine Neue Geforce 9800GX2 Gekauft und den Aktuellen Treiber auf der Nvidia Homepage Runter geladen sowie Installiert.
> 
> ...


ÄH, waren denn nicht ebide Karten dasselbe, da war doch was, 8800 = 9800 nur neuer, aber gleicher chip.
Tausch sie um. Ich empfehle 2x 260GTX


----------



## Itachisan (11. März 2010)

Das geht schlecht da -> Ebay

Deswegen hoffe ich auf ne Lösung meines Problems.

Und in Benchmarks ist die Graka deutlich schneller als meine alte Geforce 8800GT -.-

Die zweite Sache ist ich hab kein SLI Board !


Deswegen hab ich mich ja für ne Grafikkarte mit 2 GPUs entschieden


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. März 2010)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Das geht schlecht da -> Ebay
> 
> Deswegen hoffe ich auf ne Lösung meines Problems.
> 
> ...



hattest du davor keine 8800gt?


----------



## Itachisan (11. März 2010)

Whps Grakas vertauscht >.< ja natürlich 8800GT >.>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. März 2010)

9800GT ist die 8800GT mit neuem Namen
Und SLI bringt ne leistungssteigerung von 30-50%
Normalerweise müsste das bei ner DualGPU Karte schon an sein ansonsten in nVidia Kontroll Center schauen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. März 2010)

Wenn du Geld wie Heu hast wart 2 Wochen, dann kommt Fermi, flieg nach Amerika, kauf dir dort eine und zisch wider ab xD


----------



## Itachisan (12. März 2010)

Geld wie sand am Meer ahahah ...

Und im KontrollZentrum steht nur scheiß


----------



## Itachisan (12. März 2010)

Naja sooo sollte es aussehn:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






aber bei mir schaut nur so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Wieviel Punkte hattest du den vorher und wieviel jetzt?
So einen enormen Leistungssprung wirst du nämlich nicht bekommen. Und das SLI aktiviert werden muss glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Yaggoth (12. März 2010)

Ich meine du musst SLI erst aktivieren...

im treiber-menu in der "erweiterten 3d optionen", dort wo du auch anti-aliasing usw. einstellen kannst, gibt es eine option sli-modus oder so.
Da hast du single-gpu, afr1, afr2 und sfr zur Auswahl. 

Zumindest war das früher mal so, hab mich damit ewig nicht beschäftigt, da ich SLI nun auch nicht wirklich befürworte ^^


----------



## poTTo (12. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> ÄH, waren denn nicht ebide Karten dasselbe, da war doch was, 8800 = 9800 nur neuer, aber gleicher chip.
> Tausch sie um. Ich empfehle 2x 260GTX




Er hat aber eine 9800GX2, das ist quasi SLI in einer Karte. Sindeigtl. fast immer alle Karten die Endung "X2" hören. Sollte man eigtl. wissen.
Der TE fragt ja nicht umsonst wegen der SLI Aktivierung nach, die Karte hat 2GPUs auf einem Brett !


----------



## Animalm4st3r (12. März 2010)

und trotzdem isses nur ne 8800GT X2
Also von seiner alten Karte ausgehen eine mehrlistung zwischen 20-50% je nach effektivität


----------



## Caps-lock (12. März 2010)

Also 50% an Leistungssteigerung zu seiner alten Karte halte ich schon für übertrieben. Eher die 20%. 
Wieso kannst du die Karte nicht zurückgeben ? War es ein privater Verkäufer ?
Funktioniert ein Monitor wenn du ihn an verschiedene Ausgänge packst ? Wenn nicht geh ich davon aus, das der eine Ausgang wohl hinüber ist. 

Kostet das TEil bei Händler echt über 150 Euro ? ^^
Ne Ati 5750 steckt die Nvidia doch ohne Ende in die Tasche und kostet weniger.


----------



## Yaggoth (12. März 2010)

laut computerbase liegt der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 43 und 13 Prozent, je nach Anwendung und Einstellung...

Darüber, dass eine GTX 260 (ohne Sli) deutlich schneller und sparsamer ist, sowie keine Treiberprobleme oder Mikroruckler aufweist brauchen wir nicht zu reden ^^ eine 5750 ist was die Sparsamkeit angeht dann noch mal ne neue Hausnummer...


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2010)

leider klassischer Fehlkauf...

Wie dem auch sei: Ich hatte bisher zwar noch keine Nvidia mit 2 GPUs, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man im Treiber zuerst SLI aktivieren muss.


Das sinnvollste wird sein, wenn du uns mal eine konkrete Zahl eines Benchmarks nennst, am besten 3DMark06. Dann können wir auch sagen obs sauber läuft.


Dass du in WoW keinen Vorteil bemerkst wundert mich nicht, da das kaum bis garnicht mit SLI skalieren wird.


----------



## Dark Guardian (12. März 2010)

Ich tippe mal spontan drauf das der zweite Monitorausgang von der zweiten GPU gesteuert wird - welche ja offentsichtlich nicht aktiviert zu sein scheint.

Ich empfände es jedenfalls als unlogisch beide Monitorausgänge an eine GPU zu koppeln wenn ich der Hersteller wäre...

Ich könnte aber drauf wetten das SLI aktiviert sein muss, denn bei meiner ATI Radeon HD4870X2 taucht anstelle der Grafikkarte 2 x HD4870 X2 im Gerätemanager auf. D.h. mein Windoof scheint die eine Grafikkarte aufgrund der 2 GPUs wie 2 Grafikkarten im Crossfire Modus zu behandeln.

Ist nur ne Theorie also ohne jeden Anspruch auf Korrektheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich würd einfach mal SLI aktivieren sofern das über den Treiber ohne SLI Board geht .... und im Gerätemanager anchgucken was da steht. Wenn da nur einmal NVidia GeForce 9800 GT steht dann würd ich mir Gedanken machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (12. März 2010)

Also in nem anderen Forum schreiben sie das die Karte als SLI erkannt werden sollte im Treiber
SO dann mach mal einen Screenshot von deinem Nvidia Center
Einmal so einen mit dem an der Seite aufgeklapten Menüs[attachment=10076:NVSys.JPG]
und dann schau mal ob du auch die Einstellung erweiterte Einetellung findest [attachment=10077:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2010)

2x Grafikkarten können bis zu 90 oda 100% mehr Leistung bringen und keine 30-50.

Da gab es schonmal ein Test dazu, mit 2x, 3x und 4x Grafikkarten , hatte glaub ich Asoriel mal gepostet.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2010)

90-100 Prozent in "realen Tests" also Spielen können sie niemals bringen. 50-80% sind da eher realistischer. Ich weis wo von ich rede. Nutze schon seit Jahren Dualkarten. Und je mehr Karten im Rechner sind, desto geringer wird die Leistungssteigerung. Bei vier Karten hast du praktisch schon eine umsonst gekauft.


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

Schon weil spätestens bei der 4. Karte quasi jede CPU limitiert. Mit 3-4 HD5850 beispeilsweise schaffst dus auch, dass nen i7 930@4GHz limitiert. Je nach Game. Bei Crysis wird die CPU eher limitieren, als bei MW2. Limitieren wird sie aber in jedem Fall irgendwann.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Schon weil spätestens bei der 4. Karte quasi jede CPU limitiert. Mit 3-4 HD5850 beispeilsweise schaffst dus auch, dass nen i7 930@4GHz limitiert. Je nach Game. Bei Crysis wird die CPU eher limitieren, als bei MW2. Limitieren wird sie aber in jedem Fall irgendwann.


Ist es nicht völlig unsinnig sich 4 HD5850 zu kaufen? für das Geld kriegst du mindestens 2 HD5870. Nur kleiner Randkommentar.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Natürlich ist das unsinnig. Aber es gibt immer Leute, die es kaufen. Das IPad ist auch unsinnig. Und trotzdem wird es gekauft.


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Unsinnig würde ich nicht sagen, das iPad ist teils nur schlecht umgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Wir wollen hier doch nicht wieder einen Flamewar starten,oder?


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Also ich net, ich habe nix gegen Apple 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (13. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also ich net, ich habe nix gegen Apple
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich für meinen Teil schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch die perfekte Grundlage.... aber nein... ich halt mich mal zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Nur mal so nebenbei, anscheinend sitzen hier im Forum, die schlausten Leute der Welt und wissen, was schlecht und was gut ist und der Rest der Welt, der sich z.B. iPad kauft, kann nicht mal lesen oder schreiben.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Genau das habe ich gemeint; irgendwo wird etwas schlechtes über Apple gesagt und jedesmal passiert dasselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Unsinnig würde ich nicht sagen, das iPad ist teils nur schlecht umgesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und daraus folgt?

Es ist unsinnig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Multithreading bei einen solchen Gerät? -> Unsinn
Kein USB bei einen solchen Gerät? -> Unsinn
Kein Widescreen? mmh...für ein Gerät, mit dem ich mir Filme anschauen soll -> Unsinn
Keine Kamera? nicht unbedingt Unsinn, aber trotzdem schon fast ein "must have" bei einen solchen Gerät
Kein Flash für ein Teil, mit dem ich primär unterwegs serven soll? Wenn ich mir mal so die Internet-Seiten anschaue...mmh -> zumindest aktuell "must have"
Kein HDMI für den geplanten Einsatzzweck -> Unsinn

Wenn ich das dann mal überfliegen dürfte:

Wir haben 4 x Unsinn + 2 x Unzulänglichkeit
----------------------------------------- x Apple-Faktor = mmh...okay, ich hab mich verkalkuliert. Da kommt nicht Unsinn raus, sondern übelster Bockmist.
 	Rotz²

Das Ding ist nicht nur schlecht umgesetzt, es ist die reinste Verarsche. Und um zu diesen Entschluss zu kommen, muss ich nicht lesen und schreiben können. Nein, jedes aufrecht gehende Lebewesen hat an und für sich genug Sachverstand, um erkennen zu können, daß dieses Ding direkt von der Fertigungsstraße in die Müllkippe umgeleitet werden sollte.

Für das große IPad nehmen die dann auch noch 800 Euro. Für den Preis hat sich kürzlich ein Kumpel von mir einen vollwertigen Tablet-PC gekauft, der etwas runtergesetzt war. Der ist nicht viel größer, wohl aber schwerer, dafür kann ich mit dem Ding mehrere Programme gleichzeitig starten. Für ein solches Teil ist das in der heutigen Zeit nun mal Grundvoraussetzung. Was will ich mit einen Teil, mit dem ich unterwegs serven soll, aber den Browser schließen muss, wenn ich kurz was anderes machen will? Wollt ihr mich verkackeiern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlecht umgesetzt erscheint mir aufgrund solcher Versäumnisse sehr, seeeeeeeeeehr wohlwollend formuliert.

Das sollte kein Flame werden. Ich hab das Beispiel oben aufgeführt, weil das Ding für mich der Inbegriff von Unsinnigkeit ist. Sogar ein Bild im Duden unter Unsinnigkeit wäre mehr als gerechtfertigt.
Und das hat nichts mit Apple zu tun. Diese Tatsache würde ich auch nicht leugnen, wenn es von Intel, HP, LG oder weiß der Geier wem hergestellt worden wäre.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Irgendwie schaffen wir es auch in jedem Thread auf Apple zu kommen...

Mit ein paar Punkten hast du recht, Multithreading und ein paar Standard-Schnittstellen wären natürlich schön. Ich frag mich aber wofür du in einem Tablet unbedingt eine Kamera willst... würdest du mit dem so einem großen Teil dann ernsthaft Bilder machen wollen? Würde garantiert extrem komisch aussehen wenn jemand mit einem iPad Fotos macht... 
Flash wäre natürlich schön, aber Apple hat schon recht - das geht zu Lasten der Akkulaufzeit. Wobei es natürlich schön wäre wenn man selbst entscheiden könnte ob man es will oder nicht...
Beim Thema Widescreen muss ich dir aber widersprechen - 4:3 ist absolut sinnvoll für das iPad. Bei einem Widescreen Seitenverhältnis würde man, wenn z.B. beim surfen die Onscreen-Tastatur aktiv ist, ausser der Tastatur nichts mehr sehen, oder die Tasten müssten deutlich dünner sein - beides wäre nicht wirklich das Gelbe von Ei. 

Ich werd garantiert kein iPad kaufen, aber es gibt sicher genug Leute für die es nützlich ist. Es ist einfach ein sehr einfach zu bedienendes, unkompliziertes Gerät zum surfen, eBooks lesen, Mails lesen/schreiben, Fotos zeigen, Filme schauen und dank der vielen Apps für viel mehr.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

-------->der-applemac-laberthread

danke


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Also, bei der Zollgröße werde ich doch wohl eine Tastatur hinbekommen, auch wenn es Widescreen ist, so das ich unterm Strich trotzdem noch sehe, was ich gerade schreibe und viel mehr muss ich in dem Moment auch nicht sehen. Und Flash mit der Erklärung, es würde auf den Akku gehen, nicht zu implementieren ist ein Witz.

Wie du schon sagst, entscheide ich selbst im Browser, ob ich Flash, Javascript, Cookies oder was auch immer aktiviert haben möchte. Das ist de facto Standard, genauso wie USB. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem: Mit dem Ding soll ich auch Filme schauen können, im Flugzeug oder wo auch immer. Willst mir jetzt ernsthaft erzählen, daß das nicht mehr auf die Batterie geht? Nicht wirklich oder?
Wenn sie leer ist, ist sie leer. Wie ich es mir nun einteile, ist meine Sache. Und wenn ich Filme schaue, dann gefälligst im richtigen Format.

Über die Kamera kann man sicherlich streiten, aber da das Ding ja als Multimedia-Gerät gedacht ist und in absolut keinster Weise als Arbeitsgerät taugt, sollte die dann doch sein.
Ihr könnt das schönreden, so viel ihr wollt. Das Ding ist ein Witz. Und das ist wirklich das erste mal, wo sämtliche Apple-Fanatiker in meinem persönlichen Freundeskreis zugestimmt haben.
Und wenn ein Apple-Fan schon mal sagt, daß ein Apple-Produkt für den Hugo ist, dann muss wirklich viel passieren.



Soramac schrieb:


> -------->der-applemac-laberthread
> 
> danke



Eigentlich würde ich diese Diskussion eher im "Thread der gescheiterten Produkte" sehen. Da können dann ja noch andere Sachen rein, vielleicht gesellt sich ja bald die neue Nvidia dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der "der-applemac-laberthread" ist mir dann doch etwas zu überbevölkert mit MAC-Usern. Da bin ich dann die Maus in der Schlangengrube. Ne Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Für mich ist das hier nicht anders ;p


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Du darfst dir das auch nicht immer so zu Herzen nehmen. Du bist mit deinen Apple zufrieden und das ist ja auch absolut in Ordnung. Wie gesagt, ich verteufel nicht alles, was Apple macht. Ich hab hier auch schon öfters mal Sachen hervorgehoben, die mir gefallen. Die gibt es ja auch und die würde ich niemals leugnen, egal wie sehr ich den Laden hasse.

Aber das IPad geht garnicht. Und es würde auch nicht gehen, wenn es von Intel wäre, daß kannst du mir glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

